# How much did your puppy cost?



## Puppy79

I didn't realize how expensive getting a Maltese within the "standard" was - ours is a boy and cost $2000 the girl cost $2500. Is that about the right price for a dog from a good breeder? Also, why are girl dogs more expensive? How much did yours cost?


----------



## silverhaven

Yes, that those are pretty regular prices. Girls are usually more due to demand and also that the breeders sometimes keep the girls for breeding.


----------



## LoveLucy

I must quote these prices to my husband when he complains about how much money I spend on my Lucy. Of course, she's no pure bred but she is purely adorable. She cost $150 at the animal shelter--would have been $200 but I got a senior discount-- LOL--That included all her shots and her spay.


----------



## pammy4501

Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!


----------



## edelweiss

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!


I second that!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Joplin ~ $O

Sammie ~ Gift

Frankie ~ Birthday Present

Henry ~ $100 adoption fee

Daisy ~ $50 adoption fee

Lulu ~ $50 adoption fee

Johnny ~ Not sure if I paid yet. Sorry Edie. I'm thinking $5 would be appropriate. He's an ass ~ LOL

Tommy ~ Not sure what his adoption fee was, but it was a bargain.

My fosters, who were not adoptable, were priceless. 

Oh, and LBB was free!! Go figure. I did donate $100 to NMR for him, and I want my money back. Can I return him ~ LMAO

Seriously, LBB is my BFF. I adore him. He, and Jops, mean the world to me. :wub:

I love my rescues with all my heart and soul.


----------



## edelweiss

I don't know as Kitzel was my 65th b-day gift from DH---who said he paid well, but no where near what he is worth!
PS: we are pretty frugal in reality!


----------



## brendaman

You actually can spend more on puppies from the more popular, posh, well-known breeders -- about $3500 and some charge $5000 for a girl (pet not show).


----------



## Ladysmom

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!





edelweiss said:


> I second that!!!!!!!:wub:


I'll third that! After having Bailey I can't imagine not having a little boy! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588

I think the prices you're quoting are pretty accurate. About 2K for a male and 2.5-3K for a female. Sometimes you get a discount if the pup is on the larger side of standard, too, since so many people want teensy tiny fluffs. Leila was a bargain at 2K, but I also had to fly to pick her up, so it ended up being about 2.5, all said and done. 

Still, I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

3Maltmom said:


> Joplin ~ $O
> 
> Sammie ~ Gift
> 
> Frankie ~ Birthday Present
> 
> Henry ~ $100 adoption fee
> 
> Daisy ~ $50 adoption fee
> 
> Lulu ~ $50 adoption fee
> 
> Johnny ~ Not sure if I paid yet. Sorry Edie. I'm thinking $5 would be appropriate. He's an ass ~ LOL
> 
> Tommy ~ Not sure what his adoption fee was, but it was a bargain.
> 
> My fosters, who were not adoptable, were priceless.
> 
> Oh, and LBB was free!! Go figure. I did donate $100 to NMR for him, and I want my money back. Can I return him ~ LMAO
> 
> Seriously, LBB is my BFF. I adore him. He, and Jops, mean the world to me. :wub:
> 
> I love my rescues with all my heart and soul.



Deb - you are hysterical! I want more stories, please.



Winston - $500 but that was 20 years ago.

Alvin - $0 - rehome from someone who couldn't take care of him anymore

Jasper - $375 rescue fee

Dusty - $700ish Dental and Neuter at age 4.5 when he retired

Love my boys (duh, it's my screen name), they are the bestest!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Chloe purchased Dec 2009 $2500 (she was 4 mos old)
Bella purchased Mar 2012 $1000 (she was almost 7 mos old)

Both are 100% purebred Malts with AKC papers


----------



## mysugarbears

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!





edelweiss said:


> I second that!!!!!!!:wub:





Ladysmom said:


> I'll third that! After having Bailey I can't imagine not having a little boy! :wub:




I'll fourth that! I never thought i would want a little boy, but after having Riley i'll always have a little boy, he is my heart and soul and my little boyfriend! :wub:


----------



## TLR

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!


Have to second that about the boys, Ben is a real lover boy!


----------



## Ladysmom

TLR said:


> Have to second that about the boys, Ben is a real lover boy!


That would make you fifth, not second! LOL!

Honestly, I had no idea how wonderful the little boys were until I got Bailey! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

LoveLucy said:


> I must quote these prices to my husband when he complains about how much money I spend on my Lucy. Of course, she's no pure bred but she is purely adorable. She cost $150 at the animal shelter--would have been $200 but I got a senior discount-- LOL--That included all her shots and her spay.


Love the senior discount :HistericalSmiley:the shelter here did that too because they were overwhelmed with chihuahuas.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

I paid a $500 adoption fee for Ozzie from a Yorkie Rescue Group. 

I am not sure why Ozzie was so much more expensive than the other adult dogs in the rescue group (we were originally going to adopt a yorkie-poo puppy from them for the same price), perhaps because he is a purebred in good health? 

Anyways, I was probably a sucker for paying so much when other rescue groups and shelters ask for hundreds of dollars less, but it also seems kind of messed up to not want to donate money for a healthy, sweet, adorable dog if you have the money to spare.... not like I am rolling in the dough or anything! But I was happy to donate the money because my little Ozzie was worth every penny and more <3


----------



## MalteseJane

Alex was a lover boy and so is Charlie. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## chatoyant

I had planned to find a reputable breeder but when I went to meet the adult female I was considering, she turned out to be just a yard dog, not the quality advertised and I was offered a steep discount, "because the owners husband had been ill and the dogs' just recently neglected." But after I met Digit, I could not leave her behind. She is almost certainly not pure Maltese, at 9 pounds with a curl when she has a short cut. But she is my heart's darling. 

I have 3 dogs, Digit the Maltese, Gaius, a Dorky or Daschund-Yorkie (we think), and an AKC champion PBGV, Meggie. She isn't mine but I may keep a puppy when she is bred. 

When I went to meet my very first Maltese, I had been prepared to pay $1000 for the dog, adult they claimed because they were going to put her in the breeding program, but $300 was what I paid, which may or may not mean I was scammed. I used the rest to have her teeth cleaned, so I knew I wasn't saving money. But by the time I met her I had a picture of her future and it wasn't good. I could not leave her. 

So in my mind she is a rescue, though most likely she is just another bad backyard bred mongrel. But she is my precious backyard bred mongrel, the most loyal and intrepid dog I have ever known and I have had dogs all of my 55 years. Its like she knows I changed her fate.


----------



## LJSquishy

From reputable breeders, Maltese usually range from $1200-$3,000. Males are usually less, I don't know why...they are WAY better than the girls! I have one of each and no girl compares to Preston (and my previous male, Benson).

Both London & Preston were in the $1500ish range give or take a couple hundred dollars, plus transport via airline (additional $250 or so). London is not from a reputable breeder which I found out after the fact, but Preston is from a responsible, reputable breeder.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!


Oh, yes!! I wouldn't trade Snowball for the world either. Kind of a funny story ... but, we did have a choice to consider a boy or girl. In fact, initially, I thought that I wanted a girl. But, then I heard that often male pups tend to gravitate more toward the Mommy. So, I did some more research and decided that I wanted a boy instead! Although Snowball is very close to both me and Felix ... Snowball is at my side and is cuddled up next to me most of the time. He is like my little shadow. :wub::wub::wub:

As far as price, I think Snowball was only a couple of hundred dollars less than a female would have been at the time. Whatever ... my guy is precious and priceless! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, this is in the ball park for a nicely bred maltese. As for the girl vs. boy thing, I think it's becuse more people want females. But I'm here to tell you that there is nothing like a male maltese. My little boy is the most cuddly love bug in the world! I wouldn't trade him for anything!!





edelweiss said:


> I second that!!!!!!!:wub:





Ladysmom said:


> I'll third that! After having Bailey I can't imagine not having a little boy! :wub:



I fourth that!!!

Boys rule!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

mysugarbears said:


> I'll fourth that! I never thought i would want a little boy, but after having Riley i'll always have a little boy, he is my heart and soul and my little boyfriend! :wub:


I'll fifth that!!! I am in love with my Snowball!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

mysugarbears said:


> I'll fourth that! I never thought i would want a little boy, but after having Riley i'll always have a little boy, he is my heart and soul and my little boyfriend! :wub:





Ladysmom said:


> That would make you fifth, not second! LOL!
> 
> Honestly, I had no idea how wonderful the little boys were until I got Bailey! :wub::wub::wub:


With all the wonderful raves about our boys ... maybe the price of the boys will one day surpass the higher price of the girls!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears

Ladysmom said:


> That would make you fifth, not second! LOL!
> 
> Honestly, I had no idea how wonderful the little boys were until I got Bailey! :wub::wub::wub:





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'll fifth that!!! I am in love with my Snowball!!!:wub::wub::wub:



Marie, that'll make you 6th not 5th! :HistericalSmiley: Aren't boys the best?!?!?! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

mysugarbears said:


> Marie, that'll make you 6th not 5th! :HistericalSmiley: Aren't boys the best?!?!?! :wub:


Actually, I just went back and counted eight lovers of boys over girls! So, a couple SM members just didn't "th" it up!:HistericalSmiley:

Yes! The boys are the best!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb

Well, I will have ya'll know that my first Malt, Noah, was a boy! I still miss him..he was a lover for sure.:wub: Initially, I wanted another boy..but my breeder had only girls at the time. So how did I end up with 3 of them?:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom

LJSquishy said:


> Males are usually less, I don't know why...they are WAY better than the girls!


I must respectfully disagree


----------



## Furbabies mom

I've had both, females and males. I think it depends on the dog. Laurel is every bit as a mommy 's girl as some as my boys were. Hardy is not a Malt. Of everyone in the family, he loves Laurel the best!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I'l FIFTH that...I've had female dogs, but there is nothing like my cuddling Rocky boy!!



mysugarbears said:


> I'll fourth that! I never thought i would want a little boy, but after having Riley i'll always have a little boy, he is my heart and soul and my little boyfriend! :wub:


----------



## aprilb

Whether it is a boy or girl Malt, each one is special and unique.:wub: Don't we need to get :back2topic: How much did I pay for mine?? A bunch..:HistericalSmiley:However, I look at it more like an investment.:yes:


----------



## Ladysmom

Rocky's Mom said:


> I'l FIFTH that...I've had female dogs, but there is nothing like my cuddling Rocky boy!!


That makes you seventh! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB

I'm a boy lover too! But I've never owned a female maltese so I don't really have anything to compare it to. But I don't think I'd pay tons more money just to have a girl. I think they're all awesome.



CorkieYorkie said:


> I paid a $500 adoption fee for Ozzie from a Yorkie Rescue Group.
> 
> I am not sure why Ozzie was so much more expensive than the other adult dogs in the rescue group (we were originally going to adopt a yorkie-poo puppy from them for the same price), perhaps because he is a purebred in good health?
> 
> Anyways, I was probably a sucker for paying so much when other rescue groups and shelters ask for hundreds of dollars less, but it also seems kind of messed up to not want to donate money for a healthy, sweet, adorable dog if you have the money to spare.... not like I am rolling in the dough or anything! But I was happy to donate the money because my little Ozzie was worth every penny and more <3


I don't think you're a sucker! Some rescues do have higher adoption fees for the more "desirable" dogs (purebred, healthy, young, etc) to make up for the costs they incur for the ones with high vet bills. I've seen where some French Bulldog rescues charge $750 adoption fee for a nice Frenchie. I'm sure some people have a problem with this but I don't - I think it makes sense if it's a reputable rescue, all the money is going to their costs. Rescues pay out the wazoo in vet bills! I don't know how they do it. But if you'd purchased your baby from a pet store/puppy mill/BYB you would have paid way more than $500 for him (I'm assuming this is probably where he originally came from), you'd still have to pay to have him neutered and vetted, and perpetuated the problem. Take comfort in knowing your money went to help other dogs in need, not some puppy mill. I paid $300 to adopt my boy. He came fully vetted/vacinated and neutered.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

StevieB said:


> I don't think you're a sucker! Some rescues do have higher adoption fees for the more "desirable" dogs (purebred, healthy, young, etc) to make up for the costs they incur for the ones with high vet bills. I've seen where some French Bulldog rescues charge $750 adoption fee for a nice Frenchie. I'm sure some people have a problem with this but I don't - I think it makes sense if it's a reputable rescue, all the money is going to their costs. Rescues pay out the wazoo in vet bills! I don't know how they do it. But if you'd purchased your baby from a pet store/puppy mill/BYB you would have paid way more than $500 for him (I'm assuming this is probably where he originally came from), you'd still have to pay to have him neutered and vetted, and perpetuated the problem. Take comfort in knowing your money went to help other dogs in need, not some puppy mill. I paid $300 to adopt my boy. He came fully vetted/vacinated and neutered.


Thanks! This makes me feel much better! :chili:I knew the money was all going towards a good cause, so that didn't bother me.. but yes, I know it would bother others! They seem like a great group (Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue) and actually Ozzie did come from what I believe was a BYB... it's actually a crazy story of how the YTNR ended up with him: the owner was chasing a puppy that had gotten out of the yard and was struck by a car and killed, so his wife shut down the business and gave away the dogs. Lucky for me, the YTNR ended up with him :w00t:


----------



## silverhaven

Given I have only girl maltese I am biased  I love my girls, neither could be more cuddly than they are, both follow me everywhere and have to be in my arms or on my lap pretty much at all times. As I type, Penny is curled up tightly on my lap and Lola pressed up hard against my side, on a small chair Lol. my poor laptop is precariously balanced on the arm. There are some lovely boy I would love to meet on here though,  I am sure my girls would love too also.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Maureen, I had girl dogs too and it just depends on the dog, they are all different. I don't think Rocky should ever meet your two gorgeous gals...you wouldn't be able to trust him with them, he can be quite the casanova.:wub:




silverhaven said:


> Given I have only girl maltese I am biased  I love my girls, neither could be more cuddly than they are, both follow me everywhere and have to be in my arms or on my lap pretty much at all times. As I type, Penny is curled up tightly on my lap and Lola pressed up hard against my side, on a small chair Lol. my poor laptop is precariously balanced on the arm. There are some lovely boy I would love to meet on here though,  I am sure my girls would love too also.


----------



## fran

I love my boys. I never thought I would have another boy after my boy poodle. He was so arrogant and not loving at all. I guess it's the breed. My two boys are the most loving sweet hearts. Ellie my girl is a little brat. She's loving but it must be on her terms.
Fran


----------



## Haley28

This is my sweet boy Toby with my daughter. The breeder we bought him from charges $500 for boys. We are in Louisiana, and the highest price I found when I was searching for a maltese puppy here was around $800.
He is truly the sweetest dog ever!


----------



## zooeysmom

I paid a little over $100 for Zooey


----------



## ladypotter

In Texas, and I am looking at paying about 800-$1000 for a boy (5-7lbs). the girls are running $1000-$2000 depending on size/age.


----------



## Emmayui

Wow, I thought my Henry was expensive, but he wasn't!
I got him from home breeder for 750.
He's mommy is from Korea, and I don't know much about daddy dog.
Well, I'm from Korea and pure bred maltese cost 300 to 400 at pet shops, so when I told my friends how much Henry was, they were all so surprise!
I didn't get any certificate kind of stuff, but he's healthy and that makes me happy


----------



## Nervusrek

I purchased my Malts from a show breeder in Florida for a rather hefty sum. But it wasn't the purchase price of the "dogs" that floored me; it was the additional dollars I spent on "everything else" -- the x-pen, crates, gates, food, grooming supplies, puppy pads, toys, car seats, blah blah blah. (I mean, a UgoDog is $50!!!! Why?) And then the vet bill was $600. 

Whew! By the time it all added up, you'd have thought I had given birth to them myself & paid out enough to put them through college.

:wacko1:


----------



## Malt Shoppe

I NEVER ever wanted a male....I always had females.....until....my friend couldn't keep the male pup she just bought due to life-saving surgery 10 days after getting him. I was caring for him during her hospital stay. She decided she couldn't keep him; would have to give him away - so I asked her to give him to me, I couldn't fathom him going somewhere I didn't know.

I'm not eating crow.....he's my buddy, my shadow....can't go anywhere without him following me. He's so loveable, playful, silly, has more personality than I've ever seen in a dog. I love my females too, but they are more content with just sleeping or occasionally being held, but Blaze, well, he's just terrific. If I ever had to get another Maltese, I would get a male.

People seem to think Maltese are such an expensive dog, but they don't think twice about taking in a large breed dog for free, then spend a fortune feeding it for the rest of their life. Maltese purchase just means you make the investment up front, they are very reasonable to feed. They probably cost a lot less to care for in a lifetime, but they give you so much in return - not even a fair comparison.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

That was suppose to be I'm NOW eating crow....my fingers make a booboo!!!!


----------



## aksm4

Luna cost me 1200 $ and Becky cost me 1800 $$

worth every penny xooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo


----------

